# [FG&G] [OSR] The Merciless Merchants present:



## Malrex (May 10, 2017)

We got three adventures on Drivethrurpg that follow the For Gold & Glory ruleset (2e retroclone):

The Willowmere Vagabonds--A springboard of adventure in the Willowmere Wilderness.  You see Vagabonds in the title, but it's not your typical bandit ambush adventure.  Hope you like bread sticks.
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...wmere+Vagab&filters=0_2110_0_0_0&test_epoch=0

The Nevermore Mines--a Halloween themed adventure about a demon in a mine.....oh..and goats...
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...ermore+Mine&filters=0_2110_0_0_0&test_epoch=0

Special Area:  The Ranger's Hideout--this is the first of our Special Area line of adventures that will focus on certain classes for either a solo adventure, small group adventure, or if a player is looking for ideas for their specific class of character.  Our first is focused on rangers.  Come check out the Thornbriar Hinterlands!  It's a sandbox style adventure and a little more bare bones than the others---and it's Pay What You Want!!
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...pecial+Area&filters=0_2110_0_0_0&test_epoch=0

Hope you check us out...we value feedback, either good or bad.  Thanks for your support.
--The Merciless Merchants


----------



## Malrex (Jun 19, 2017)

The Willowmere Vagabonds reviewed by the Frugal GM at: http://www.frugalgm.com/2017/06/frugal-gm-review-willowmere-vagabonds.html

The Nevermore Mines reviewed by Bryce Lynch at Ten Foot Pole:  http://tenfootpole.org/ironspike/?p=3517

Father's Day weekend sale ends 6-19.  Both adventures only 3$!  Happy Father's Day.
--The Merciless Merchants


----------



## Malrex (Jul 16, 2017)

We just released a small encounter that can be dropped in a forested wilderness area...The Covey.
We have also have a new Merchant on board who has started to convert our material to 5th edition, and we have released The Covey 5E.
Both on Drivethrurpg! http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/pub/11180/The-Merciless-Merchants

--The Merciless Merchants


----------



## Malrex (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey all, its the Month of the Master!  And for the month of October, the Nevermore Mines is only 2$ at http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/pub/11180/The-Merciless-Merchants

We just recently updated it: More GM friendly for DURING play, black and white maps, more printer friendly, more fun!
Check it out before the sale is over!


----------

